# Spatter the dew



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi, 

Recently I was listening to David Russell play Spatter the dew and thought maybe it would be fun to try on my Strat, so here's my electric version of this fun slip jig.
Hope you enjoy it,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPJJD3LiUbw&t=6s

Thanks for listening,

Chris


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Bachololic said:


> Hope you enjoy it.


You're killin me. What could you get up to w/ a clean fretboard & some strings that weren't rusty sawblades?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CathodeRay said:


> You're killin me. What could you get up to w/ a clean fretboard & some strings that weren't rusty sawblades?


Seriously?

@Bachololic Thanks very much. Very enjoyable and impressive as always.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

greco said:


> Seriously?


A compliment - as in, I can't imagine playing this well even with fresh strings.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CathodeRay said:


> A compliment - as in, I can't imagine playing this well even with fresh strings.


Got it.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@Bachololic can pull it off. I can just barely pull it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Spatter The Dew

Irish Music Tune: Spatter The Dew with Guitar Tab, Sheetmusic, Midi, Mp3 and PDF


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice !


----------

